# beading



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Which wax/sealant/or coating gives off the best spherical or ball like
beading you ever seen?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Best ive seen on my car so far is carpro reload


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bouncers 22 for me.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres my car as it stands currently, cant complain about the beading, its 6 week + old Def Wax Show Edition topped with Sonax BSD!


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

c2v3 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks guys for posting, cheers.


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

C2V3


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

That's excellent Tom.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*our own artdeshine coating*


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

stangalang said:


>


 Nice beading and photography.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


>


Jeez that's good! Which one? That almost looks too good to be true


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simple point and shoot as well! Just took ages getting it to focus properly. That was the 2k coating. Very even and round, very pretty in person


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

My effort  on an iPhone 5
Dodo Juice Supernatural


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Jeez that's good! Which one? That almost looks too good to be true


Great shot


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ill vouch for stangs pic it took a while for him to be happy with it.

looking good tho


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

stangalang said:


>


That is pehnomenal. The illusion of full spheres created by the semi-spherical bead itself & it's reflection in the surface is simply unbelievable.

Hats off to the coating and your photography.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That is pehnomenal. The illusion of full spheres created by the semi-spherical bead itself & it's reflection in the surface is simply unbelievable.

Hats off to the coating and your photography.[/QUOTE]

I like the tiny one on the right near the top. Standing alone and proud


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice photo


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

They look like marbles! Cool photo


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good photography


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

C2V3 for me.


----------



## hellom8 (Jul 1, 2009)

Out of opti-seal, collinite 915 and C2V3.
I found C2V3 to be the best.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodos rain forest rub


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Killer beading gonzo. It looks as if each of the drop was placed on the panel carefully one after the other.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Angelwax Dark Angel,


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice. The RR shot is stunning. Top work!!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Gtechniq - C2V3

Beading on the wifes Touran


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

First post, so be kind!!
Turtlewax Ice Paste on 8J Audi TT. Dirty car too...!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nearest has just got EGP far side has + C2-V3 on it!!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sonax Protect and shine


----------



## Scuffler (Sep 10, 2011)

Zymol Carbon


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Scuffler said:


> Zymol Carbon


sweet.... :thumb:


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

AG HD on my dc5 


















Thanks.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

+1 for Sonax Protect and shine.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Brophy said:


> AG HD on my dc5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweeeeeet. Super tight beeding!!


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

2 Coats of Supernatural Hybrid and a coat of acrylic spritz


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Fk1000p with Sonax BSD


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Finis Wax on top of Micro Fine Right and Untreated Left...*










*Then the Micro Fine Left side & Finis Wax Over Top on Right...
*


----------



## Almi (Apr 27, 2012)

james_death said:


> *Finis Wax on top of Micro Fine Right and Untreated Left...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice small beads!! 
From whom is Micro Fine?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

This is Def Wax Show Edition after a really damp foggy night :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting everyone cheers.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

The LSP is only half (maybe not even half) the story when it comes to these tight beads.

The surface prep has to be absolutely spot on.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the amount of rain/mist/dew has an effect too


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

FinishKare 1000p on an edition 30.










FinishKare 1000p on an RS focus spoiler.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning dew on AF Tough Coat


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

Autoglym HD with C2V3


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

mjracing said:


> Autoglym HD with C2V3


love this :argie:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

mjracing said:


> Autoglym HD with C2V3


Can't decide what is more awesome - the beading or the timing / angle of the photograph.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Megs Ultimate, they call it hydrophobic.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

It's really impressive isn't it shine247.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

minnnt said:


> It's really impressive isn't it shine247.


It is, there was a lot of prep work but I find the product as good as any.:thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I used it as a top up over PB Nattys Blue and it's great. The wash and wax is also top stuff. It cleaned a wheel brush that was absolutely filthy in about 2 seconds.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Best beaders I've used:-

Collie 845
Nattys red
FK1000P
AG HD
Gtechniq C2

Not in any particular order, but the beading is very impressive with all of the above.


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Poor Boys Natty's Blue Paste


Car Beading by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Beading 2 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

AF PowerSeal and Waxybox Anniversary Wax










Two coats of AF Tough Coat


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Adam_P said:


> Poor Boys Natty's Blue Paste


Nice colours there.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Although there is already a beading thread, and this was more about the best "bead", here is one from our obsidian kotsos wax, love this pic


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunshine plus morning dew can make for an interesting array of colours.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wilco said:


> Sunshine plus morning dew can make for an interesting array of colours.


Got the same myself recently, the colour adds a little something.


----------



## tdi30 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nattys white paste
http:// 

http://


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Artdeshine 2K



EXO v1


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Colli 845


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fk1000p


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Bouncers Fortify:









:thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rohit (Aug 6, 2013)

Detailers must be professional photographers as well! Some great photos on this thread


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Polymer Net Shield


----------



## adamsalter2002 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sonax BSD over AF Tripple


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Colli 845 over PB EX-P


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

PNS
BSD
SNH
Exo


----------



## jimbo_88 (Feb 2, 2014)

Kleen Freaks Wax


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr

Cquk topped with ads artdechem


----------

